# dog piccies



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

*well this is Luna at 11 months taken couple of days ago hope you like

many thanks and i appreciate you looking at these photo's*


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Fab pics. I love the paddling pool one


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Lovely looking dog, loves water I see, just like my SBT can't keep him out of water either.

Sue


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

*Thank you, i know she absolutley loves water, i think she must be a duck cross dog *


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

what a face   so sweet


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

carol said:


> what a face   so sweet


*she just got to pull a weird face and she gets a treat you just cant resist it and Thank you for your comment*


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

she is my kind of dog...BEAUTIFULL for sure.


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

*Thank you........Have you got any dogs or animals?*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

oooow she is lovely...


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

*Thank you, your dogs look awsome! *


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

akoshi said:


> *Thank you, your dogs look awsome! *


my staffie loves water also....


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

*some dogs hate it and others love it and i think our dogs love it, its a dog thing.*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

akoshi said:


> *some dogs hate it and others love it and i think our dogs love it, its a dog thing.*


year my stella even try jump in the bath with me


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

*l.o.l Luna runs up stairs and sits by the bath until i says jump in*


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

*Thanks for all the comments guys!!!!! if you want to see more of luna take a tour on my profile thanks alot guys!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

She's gorgeous 
My two hate water with a passion if they didn't have to drink water I honestly believe they would avoid all water


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

*lol i had a dog like that she was a japanese akita and she despised water with all her lovely heart, if we got the hose out she would run all the way down the bottom of our back.*


----------

